# Canon 1Dx Lubrication (AF) Recall. What to expect



## brianftpc (Jul 26, 2014)

I just sent my camera in for the recall that was done in June of 2013. I was curious of what everyone's experience was with their cameras once they got them back


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2014)

No problems before or after. They cleaned the sensor, too, and did it all in under an hour while I waited at the Jamesburg, NJ service center.


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> No problems before or after.



Same here.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 26, 2014)

No issues here either. Also took 20 minutes before the camera was returned to me. I'm not a cps member.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 26, 2014)

Were there certain patches got recalled? or all 1DX?

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2014)

There was a serial number range, but I think it was basically all of them up until the recall announcement.


----------



## brianftpc (Jul 26, 2014)

My 1Dx WOULD NOT allow me to use my 70-200 mkII anymore because it absolutely would not lock focus and let the shutter fire


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 26, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> There was a serial number range, but I think it was basically all of them up until the recall announcement.



Thanks Neuro. I'll double check after my bustrip.

One more Q, are we talking about this?: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer?pageKeyCode=prdAdvDetail&docId=0901e024809120b7


----------



## brianftpc (Jul 26, 2014)

Identification Procedure:
Serial Number: [XnnnnNnnnnnn] 
1. EOS-1D X: “X” is “0 or 1” and “N” is “1-7”


----------



## Vern (Jul 26, 2014)

Sent mine in at the time - they cleaned the sensor, but it has oil spots again now. I have also cleaned the sensor myself several times. I love many things about this body but this bit is frustrating. I guess I will send it in again for cleaning if I can't resolve it myself.


----------

